# Daddy's girl



## cohr (May 24, 2013)

This is Foghorn, 5 weeks old and ready for the coop this weekend!


----------



## cohr (May 24, 2013)

She's a Rhode Island White


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you sure she's ready for the coop? Looks awfully content right where she is to me.  What a sweetie!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute. I dont have a single bird that would allow anyone to hold them like that lol


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

With mine if I hold them like that and rub their belly they fall asleep!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My easter egger lets me hold her like that. She falls right asleep


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

she looks comfy right where she is.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

He's not enjoying this at all but I had to show this baby rooster who the boss is. He's been pecking me the past few days. So I cuddled him like a baby in front of everyone else for a while today.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> He's not enjoying this at all but I had to show this baby rooster who the boss is. He's been pecking me the past few days. So I cuddled him like a baby in front of everyone else for a while today.


Lol show him who's boss!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

did it work ?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

He didn't peck me when I was getting everyone settled for the night, but I didn't have to do much tonight either, they were almost all roosting when I went in. I figure emasculating him a bit has to hurt his ego. We will see how he acts in the morning.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Way to show him who's boss!  I always do the same thing to my crabbie Abbie. She gives me a very evil stare every time so that's when I give her a big fat kiss on her head.


----------

